# Midnight Commander  & "Segmentation Fault"

## sa10

Имею систему на разных компах с разной архитектурой

Но везде одна и та же проблема с Midnight Commander.

При выходе из него вылетает сообщение "Segmentation Fault"

После копирования или при переходах по каталогам вылетает иногда с тем же сообщением.

Случается это не всегда, беспокоит не сильно, но на разных системах.

Неприятно.

Поиском ничего подобного в форуме не нахожу.

app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r14

Собран с USE= "-X -gpm -ncurses -pam -samba"

Конфигурация одной из моих систем:

Локаль ru_RU.UTF-8 

```

emerge --info gives

Portage 2.0.51.22-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -ftracer -funit-at-a-time -fweb -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -ftracer -funit-at-a-time -fweb -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops -funswitch-loops -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/home/srv/ftp/distfiles/"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages sandbox sfperms strict usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="ru"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/home/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/zugaina-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 7zip X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd apache2 applet arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bmp bonobo bootsplash bzip2 ccache cdparanoia cdr cdrom clamav cpudetection crypt cups curl cyrus dbus dict djvu dlloader dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emboss emul-linux-x86 encode evo extras fam fame fat ffmpeg firefox flac flash font-server foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gimp gimpprint glut gmail gmailtimestamps gnome gnome-print gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl iconv icq imagemagick imap imlib jabber javascript jp2 jpeg jpeg2k kde lame ldap ldb libwww live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzw lzw-tiff mad matroska mime mjpeg mng mnogosearch mod motif mozilla mp3 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer msdav mysql ncurses network nfs nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntlm nvidia offensive ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openssh oss pam pdf pdfkit pdflib perl php plugin png posix postfix postgres python qt quicktime rar rdesktop readline real recode reiserfs ruby samba sasl sdl slang sockets socks5 speex spell spl ssl stream tcltk tcpd tetex tga theora tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales utf8 videos visualization vorbis winbind wma123 wmf x11vnc xfs xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xosd xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib video_cards_nvidia linguas_ru userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS 

```

----------

## |cub|

попробуй с USE="ncurses slang unicode "

----------

## ManJak

 *|cub| wrote:*   

> попробуй с USE="ncurses slang unicode "

 

То-то и оно, что у него они есть.

----------

## ManJak

К предыдущему:

```
USE="amd64 7zip X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd apache2 applet arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bmp bonobo bootsplash bzip2 ccache cdparanoia cdr cdrom clamav cpudetection crypt cups curl cyrus dbus dict djvu dlloader dts dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emboss emul-linux-x86 encode evo extras fam fame fat ffmpeg firefox flac flash font-server foomaticdb fortran freetype ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gimp gimpprint glut gmail gmailtimestamps gnome gnome-print gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal howl iconv icq imagemagick imap imlib jabber javascript jp2 jpeg jpeg2k kde lame ldap ldb libwww live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzw lzw-tiff mad matroska mime mjpeg mng mnogosearch mod motif mozilla mp3 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer msdav mysql [b]ncurses[/b] network nfs nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ntlm nvidia offensive ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openssh oss pam pdf pdfkit pdflib perl php plugin png posix postfix postgres python qt quicktime rar rdesktop readline real recode reiserfs ruby samba sasl sdl [b]slang[/b] sockets socks5 speex spell spl ssl stream tcltk tcpd tetex tga theora tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts [b]unicode[/b] usb userlocales utf8 videos visualization vorbis winbind wma123 wmf x11vnc xfs xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xosd xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib video_cards_nvidia linguas_ru userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"
```

Воще, конечно, флагов дофига намешано.

Хотя, непонятно:

```
app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r14

Собран с USE= "-X -gpm -ncurses -pam -samba" 
```

А можно попросить глянуть:

```
$ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

$ cat /etc/portage/package.unmask

$ cat /etc/portage/package.mask

$ cat /etc/portage/package.use
```

Может, там еще что-то мешает?

Пока идей более конструктивных нет, частично из-за платформы amd64, которую не юзал плотно.

 :Confused: 

----------

## |cub|

 *ManJak wrote:*   

>  *|cub| wrote:*   попробуй с USE="ncurses slang unicode " 
> 
> То-то и оно, что у него они есть.

 

сказано ж что собирал mc с USE= "-X -gpm -ncurses -pam -samba"

а то что показано в 1м посте USE="..." это флаги с которми собирались пакеты. а не которые прописан в make.conf

----------

## ManJak

И это не помогло?

```
USE="ncurses nls unicode" emerge -pv ncurses slang mc
```

----------

## alk

а изменить размер териманала?

у меня такое случается если размер терминала маленький

сейчас в ~/.Xdefaults 

```

XTerm*geometry:                 95x60

```

----------

## KUV

У меня та же проблема, чаще всего Segfault вылетает когда жмешь Ctrl+O.

Пареметры сборки:

```

emerge -pv mc ncurses slang

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/mc-4.6.0-r14  -7zip +X +gpm +ncurses +nls +pam +samba +slang +unicode 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6  -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm -minimal -nocxx +unicode 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/slang-1.4.9-r1  -cjk +unicode 0 kB
```

Юзаю через терминал ssh, размер 35x110.

----------

## ManJak

 *KUV wrote:*   

> У меня та же проблема, чаще всего Segfault вылетает когда жмешь Ctrl+O.
> 
> Пареметры сборки:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Может дело в платформе, т.к. на 32-й с темеже параметрами не вылетало НИРАЗУ!

Это я про себя.

Подумаю, может еще идеи будут 

Пока, можно попробовать:

```

$ mc --help

Usage: mc [flags] [this_dir] [other_panel_dir]

...

  -D, --debuglevel=ARG   Set debug level

...

Please send any bug reports (including the output of `mc -V')

to mc-devel@gnome.org

GNU Midnight Commander 4.6.0

```

----------

## sa10

 *alk wrote:*   

> а изменить размер териманала?
> 
> у меня такое случается если размер терминала маленький
> 
> сейчас в ~/.Xdefaults 
> ...

 

Спасибо, alk!

Действительно, именно эта проблема.

Если пускаешь его в xterm (.Xdefaults по умолчанию), он всегда сваливается в Segmentation Fault

В полный экран, все нормально.

От платформы это не зависит. Возможно глюк в xorg, а не в mc 

У меня стоит xorg-x11-6.8.2-r3.

Он довольно гюкав, в вайне иконки корявит, я помню там надо патч какой то отключить, надо порыться в форуме...

----------

## KUV

 *Quote:*   

> От платформы это не зависит. Возможно глюк в xorg, а не в mc

 

По крайней мере не только в нем, у меня периодически валится в ssh.

Увеличил размер консоли, теперь буду ждать когда вылетит=)

 *Quote:*   

> Может дело в платформе, т.к. на 32-й с темеже параметрами не вылетало НИРАЗУ! 

 

У меня сборка под pentium3 идет. Не думаю что дело в платформе.

----------

## rusxakep

Я точно не помню - но вылетает он у всех при флажке slang....

Ща потестю - напишу   :Rolling Eyes: 

И проблема кстати в поддержке UTF-8

P.S: Полный экран у меня и все равно вылетает постоянно  :Wink:  только я этого не вижу терминал закрывается. Отключение slang помогало.

Сейчас вроде все пашет. Без падений. Видимо обновление прошло.

P.S.S: 4.6.0-r14

----------

